# Looking For apple wood by the truck load



## blake romig (Dec 18, 2012)

My catering business is growing and I am looking for apple wood in large quantities in the upstate SC, western NC area...anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2012)

Might want to check craiglist in your area.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Can you stop by at Roll Call and introduce yourself. Give us some info on your experience, location and equipment. Just click the link below...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## tito (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know much about your region of the us but do you have any apple orchards there?? Give them a call I bet they would love to get rid of some wood.  

I have one not to far from me and stumbled on this fact by accident.  I happened to be in the right spot at the right time and over heard someone asking this question while I was at the orchard.  They couldn't get rid of the stuff fast enough, not to mention they are a family owned business so if they could sell sometign they were going to toss it was a win win for everyone.


----------

